# Painting of Tinkerbell, Tugboat & Tex Rider



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Here's my latest painting. This one was really fun because she gave me 3 pictures of different hedgies she's had at different times. We decided to put them on grass & later thought to fill in with some of her favorite colored flowers.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As usual, another awesome painting.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Awesome, My new fav!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks! It's one of my favorites too! It was such a challenge for me. They had different shadows, different photo quality, different angles. Really made me think! :lol: It was so neat to see how it turned out (I had NO idea what it was going to look like for a while!)
I learned so much with this one!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow! It looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

SO cute!  

I'd buy it and they're not even my hedgies ^_^


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, new favorite for me too!! It's just beautiful, PJ! I'm really hoping I get a good shot of Lily for Larry's contest and then I can send it to you for a painting too!


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow PJM! She's a beauty!!!! Boy i love your work!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Awww i love it! it's so cute!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hehe. Thanks guys!!!  

Lilysmommy-that's a lovely idea! Can't wait to see it!


----------

